# Lumina causing things to start very slowly?



## isseeder96 (Jan 24, 2021)

The truth is I had this issue a long time ago and didn't realize it, not until I tried lumina again today and realized that it has been the cause of this.

It seems after installing lumina/fluxbox, things launched from say, menus, dmenu, desktop launchers, etc all launch extremely slow.  

It's twice as slow if i'm opening something that is supposed to open with something, say, an archiver.

I have an ssd, and it seems to be in perfect health, there is also no more error spew than usual when I launch things via terminal.

What could lumina have possibly done to cause this? i first thought i noticed it in trueos a few years back, but wrote it off as trueos being ass, then again installing lumina on freebsd, arch, etc

and once again, today i have run into the issue installing it on freebsd

since i never really recognized it, i never found a solution and only fixed it by nuking the install. Any ideas?


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 24, 2021)

Perhaps it is trying to resolve something.

Is your hostname added to /etc/hosts?

If you disconnect from the network, do things start up faster?


----------



## wolffnx (Jan 24, 2021)

Launch `startx` with only the line 
	
	



```
xterm
```
 in your .xinitrc

and launch commands from xterm (file manager,another terminal), if work slow is something related to xorg and your graphic driver


----------

